# le dessous se barre !



## Scalounet (16 Juillet 2010)

hello tous, 

je voulais savoir si c'est un probleme connu sur le MB ! 

le dessous (qui est visiblement une plaque de caoutchouc) se décolle sur un coté, vous connaissiez ce problème ? 

si oui, savez vous si l'on peut recoller cette partie ou s'il existe une autre solution ?

merci


----------



## Tox (17 Juillet 2010)

Une photo, peut-être ?

De toute façon, ta machine est sous garantie, alors autant demander le changement de cette pièce. Surtout, qu'il s'agit d'une poignée de secondes pour démonter et remonter cette pièce.


----------



## Scalounet (19 Juillet 2010)

merci Tox, 

pas de photo hélas, j'ai appelé apple, ils ne connaissent pas ce problème visiblement, je dois l'amener dans un centre pour qu'ils prennent une photo et l'envoie afin de savoir quoi faire...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Tu as le MB blanc unibody ?


----------



## Scalounet (20 Juillet 2010)

c'est bien ça !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> c'est bien ça !



Et tu l'as déjà démonté ?


----------



## Scalounet (20 Juillet 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Et tu l'as déjà démonté ?



aucunement !! 

je vais mettre une photo !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------

Voici a quoi ça ressemble !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

A ouai quand même 

Mais c'est marrant sur le miens il y a pas les petits rond pour le maintenir ...


----------



## Scalounet (20 Juillet 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> A ouai quand même
> 
> Mais c'est marrant sur le miens il y a pas les petits rond pour le maintenir ...



les petits ronds, c'est juste des petites pastilles que tu trouves dans le commerce, elles ont pour fonction de protéger le dessous... 
elles n'ont aucuns lien de cause a effet avec ce problème !


----------



## Rampeur (5 Août 2010)

J'ai le même problème.
As tu trouvé la solution?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Non mais la cause est soit un défaut de fabrication, soit la chaleur, je pense.

Par exemple poser un ordinateur portable sur du bois ... une couette, enfin tout ce qui restitue la chaleur ou empêche une bonne ventilation.


----------



## Rampeur (6 Août 2010)

Un pote vient de me dire qu'il avait eu le même soucis et ils sont venu chercher le macbook chez lui pour lui changer gratuitement le dessous. 
Point négatif: 10 jours en tout...


----------



## Scalounet (9 Août 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Non mais la cause est soit un défaut de fabrication, soit la chaleur, je pense.
> 
> Par exemple poser un ordinateur portable sur du bois ... une couette, enfin tout ce qui restitue la chaleur ou empêche une bonne ventilation.



il est possible que ce soit la chaleur, en même temps, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'avais mis ces petits "plots" dont la fonction avait pour but de protéger le dessous et de dissiper l'effet de chaleur... (enfin logiquement)  

je ne vais pas tarder de amener mon MB dans un centre pour effectuer le changement... 


Rampeur, sais tu si ton ami a un code émis par Apple concernant ce problème ?


----------



## naas (9 Août 2010)

C'est une idée ou ton macbook blanc à un sourire moqueur ?


----------



## Scalounet (9 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> C'est une idée ou ton macbook blanc à un sourire moqueur ?



effectivement, il se fout de ma gueule !!


----------



## Rampeur (9 Août 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> il est possible que ce soit la chaleur, en même temps, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'avais mis ces petits "plots" dont la fonction avait pour but de protéger le dessous et de dissiper l'effet de chaleur... (enfin logiquement)
> 
> je ne vais pas tarder de amener mon MB dans un centre pour effectuer le changement...
> 
> ...



Je vais avec lui, je te dirai quoi


----------



## Scalounet (18 Août 2010)

Rampeur a dit:


> Je vais avec lui, je te dirai quoi



up ! 

des news ?


----------



## Rampeur (23 Août 2010)

[WIKI][/WIKI]





Scalounet a dit:


> up !
> 
> des news ?



Non car il est aux USA là... Une fois posé dans se piole universitaire j'aurai plus de chance d'avoir une réponse


----------



## JaiLaTine (25 Août 2010)

chaud quand même ca se decolle pas mal quand même ca me fait peur je vais prendre sois du mien mdr ...


----------



## treiz (7 Septembre 2010)

Idem, mon Mac book fait un grand sourire, la seul solution serait de l'envoyer ? Mais alors dans ce cas la , quand on veut le demonter on fait comment ? on doit obligatoirement enlever ce morceau de plastique pour acceder a la bête.

Après vu le décolement je pense pas que j'arriverai a le remettre, il est trop distendue par la chaleur.

En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir de voir en photo le meme cas lol.


----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2010)

treiz a dit:


> Idem, mon Mac book fait un grand sourire, la seul solution serait de l'envoyer ? Mais alors dans ce cas la , quand on veut le demonter on fait comment ? on doit obligatoirement enlever ce morceau de plastique pour acceder a la bête.
> 
> Après vu le décolement je pense pas que j'arriverai a le remettre, il est trop distendue par la chaleur.
> 
> En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir de voir en photo le meme cas lol.



ahhhhhh !! ça fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un avec le même problème, d'un seul coup je ne me sent moins seul ! 

et effectivement, on ne peut pas le remettre...


----------



## marcou01 (7 Septembre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème de décollement  et je viens de mener la machine chez un centre de service agrée. Ils m'ont en avoir vu un nombre impressionnant ces derniers jours donc je pense qu'on est pas les seuls.
Mon macbook date de novembre 2009 donc encore sous garantie, je vous tiendrai au courant du suivi des réparations. 

:mouais: J'avais aussi un problème avec le trackpad dont le clic physique ne répondait plus, j'ai aussi demander cette réparation.

En espérant apporter des bonnes nouvelles la prochaine fois ....


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

Citez ce fil s'il ne veulent pas prendre en compte votre cas.


----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2010)

marcou01 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème de décollement  et je viens de mener la machine chez un centre de service agrée. Ils m'ont en avoir vu un nombre impressionnant ces derniers jours donc je pense qu'on est pas les seuls.
> Mon macbook date de novembre 2009 donc encore sous garantie, je vous tiendrai au courant du suivi des réparations.
> 
> :mouais: J'avais aussi un problème avec le trackpad dont le clic physique ne répondait plus, j'ai aussi demander cette réparation.
> ...



oui, merci de nous tenir au courant stp 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------




naas a dit:


> Citez ce fil s'il ne veulent pas prendre en compte votre cas.



on ne se gènera pas si besoin est !


----------



## marcou01 (9 Septembre 2010)

Je reviens juste du centre de service agrée.

- Le problème de mon trackpad a été résolu par le changement complet du trackpad.

- Pour notre problème principal : ils ont décoller entièrement le revêtement en plastique pour trouver la cause de problème et m'ont finalement dit que le problème n'est pas pris en compte par Apple. Cependant ils m'ont fortement conseiller d'appeler Apple qui devrait faire un geste car le problème commence à être assez répandu. J'appellerai Apple demain pour éclaircir la situation.

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2010)

marcou01 a dit:


> Je reviens juste du centre de service agrée.
> 
> - Le problème de mon trackpad a été résolu par le changement complet du trackpad.
> 
> ...



merci marcou01 

n'hésite pas faire référence a ce fil pour dire que nous commençons a être nombreux a avoir ce problème, même si ils sont visiblement au courant. 

quand j'ai eu Apple pour leur expliquer le problème, ils m'avaient dit de l'amener dans un centre, de faire prendre une photo afin de voir quelle suite ils donneraient ! 

alors, on compte sur toi pour nous dire ce qu'il en est !


----------



## marcou01 (10 Septembre 2010)

Je viens d'avoir un conseiller Apple au téléphone ( 25min d'appel)

Le premier conseiller m'a dit que le problème n'était effectivement pas pris par la garantie et qu'il voyait pas trop ce que c'était puis il est allé voir ses supérieurs.
Un supérieur a ensuite pris mon appel et m'a demander de lui envoyer des photos. J'ai donc raconter que j'étais déjà allé dans un centre de service agrée, il a donc abandonner les photos et m'a directement donner un numéro de dossier pour faire ma réparation gratuite.

Voilà donc une conclusion agréable à cette mésaventure même si le chemin à faire n'est pas aisé.
Je vous tiendrai au courant de la réparation ...


----------



## Scalounet (12 Septembre 2010)

merci marcou01 pour ces précisions ! 

n'hésite pas a nous dire comment cela c'est passé !


----------



## Liam128 (14 Septembre 2010)

Idem ici : plastique décollé et distendu. Et clairement, ça ressemble à un problème de chaleur. Surtout que moi c'est pile à l'endroit où le Mac crache de l'air bien chaud (au niveau des charnières).
C'est vrai qu'il passe du temps en utilisation sur un lit. Et que je le fais mouliner. 

M'enfin tout de même, Apple aurait pu trouver un composant qui tient mieux le choc... ou travailler autrement la dissipation de chaleur.

Je me demandais quelle pièce merderait "bêtement" en premier sur cette génération de Macbook White, je crois qu'on a trouvé. Ça vaut bien le cadre qui se décolle et le plastique qui se fendille de l'ancienne gen. 

Bon du coup, ça donne quoi chez Apple de votre côté ? Perso j'hésite à aller voir un centre de maintenance agréé de ma ville... ça me fait chier de rester plusieurs jours sans Macbook. Surtout si la procédure est à renouveler régulièrement (il est quand-même pas vieux pépère).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h10 ----------




marcou01 a dit:


> Le premier conseiller m'a dit que le problème n'était effectivement pas pris par la garantie et qu'il voyait pas trop ce que c'était puis il est allé voir ses supérieurs.



Un jour va falloir qu'Apple arrête de se foutre de la gueule du monde avec ça, et arrête de prétendre décider seul de ce qui est sous garanti ou pas : la machine est sous garantie, toute usure anormale doit être prise en charge gratuitement pendant la première année (ou 3 ans pour ceux qui disposent d'un Applecare), point. Ils ont pas à discuter, à savoir si c'est normal, si c'est habituel, ceci, cela. C'est une usure anormale, c'est pas dû à un choc ou à une manipulation foireuse ==> réparation gratuite. C'est la loi.

Et en plus je crois qu'on démontre que le problème n'est pas tout à fait isolé... de même que des problèmes de trackpad qui répondent mal au clic, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Scalounet (14 Septembre 2010)

Liam128 a dit:


> Idem ici : plastique décollé et distendu. Et clairement, ça ressemble à un problème de chaleur. Surtout que moi c'est pile à l'endroit où le Mac crache de l'air bien chaud (au niveau des charnières).
> C'est vrai qu'il passe du temps en utilisation sur un lit. Et que je le fais mouliner.
> 
> M'enfin tout de même, Apple aurait pu trouver un composant qui tient mieux le choc... ou travailler autrement la dissipation de chaleur.
> ...



déjà, un petit conseil (quand tu auras pris le temps d'emmener ton MB en réparation), évite de le mettre sur du bois, un lit etc... car la chaleur ne se dissipe pas. (ou alors achète un support spécial ventilé ou non, mais achètes-en un ! 

Apple (pour la majorité des cas) prend en charge ces défauts, mais en faisant référence a ces problèmes rencontrés et mis en avant ici, cela peut faciliter peut-être un peu plus la communication quand on appelle Apple.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

C'est étonnant. D'habitude les mecs sont contents quand les dessous se barrent...


----------



## Scalounet (14 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> C'est étonnant. D'habitude les mecs sont contents quand les dessous se barrent...



dans mon cas, a voir la mine réjouit qu'il a, je me demande s'il n'a pas vu quelque chose de sympa !  

vais quand même demander a mon amie si elle ne se balade a poil dans le salon quand je ne suis pas là !


----------



## Liam128 (14 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> déjà, un petit conseil (quand tu auras pris le temps d'emmener ton MB en réparation), évite de le mettre sur du bois, un lit etc... car la chaleur ne se dissipe pas. (ou alors achète un support spécial ventilé ou non, mais achètes-en un !



C'est à dire, heu... tous mes meubles sont en bois, déjà pour commencer. A part sur le frigo ou dans la baignoire, je vois pas trop où je pourrais mettre mon mac qui ne soit ni du bois, ni un lit. Ha si, l'évier, à la limite...

Ensuite, j'ai déjà un PC de bureau. Avec un grand écran 19", une 9800GT, des enceintes convenables... Mon Macbook, il a deux utilités : il me sert à prendre des notes, à la fac, auquel cas il trône sur des tables... en bois. Le reste du temps, à la maison, quand je m'en sers, c'est précisément dans des circonstances où je veux pas être à mon bureau. C'est à dire, typiquement, sur le canapé, et au lit.

J'estime avoir une utilisation normale d'un portable grand public, que c'est un peu à ça que ça sert.

Si le Macbook est pas conçu pour pouvoir endurer ça, c'est qu'il y a quand-même un grave soucis de conception au départ.


----------



## Scalounet (14 Septembre 2010)

Liam128 a dit:


> C'est à dire, heu... tous mes meubles sont en bois, déjà pour commencer. A part sur le frigo ou dans la baignoire, je vois pas trop où je pourrais mettre mon mac qui ne soit ni du bois, ni un lit. Ha si, l'évier, à la limite...
> 
> Ensuite, j'ai déjà un PC de bureau. Avec un grand écran 19", une 9800GT, des enceintes convenables... Mon Macbook, il a deux utilités : il me sert à prendre des notes, à la fac, auquel cas il trône sur des tables... en bois. Le reste du temps, à la maison, quand je m'en sers, c'est précisément dans des circonstances où je veux pas être à mon bureau. C'est à dire, typiquement, sur le canapé, et au lit.
> 
> ...





que veux tu que je te dise, tu connais maintenant les problèmes, si tu ne veux rien faire pour y remédier, libre a toi !


mais c'est pas faux concernant la conception de l'Unibody


----------



## Liam128 (15 Septembre 2010)

Même si je voulais, je vois pas trop comment je m'y prendrais. Je vais pas me mettre dans la baignoire pour utiliser mon Macbook, ça me parait pas tellement meilleur pour la durée de vie de la machine. Tout le monde n'utilise pas des meubles en formica. Et à la fac, je me vois mal demander une table en métal exprès... ni même trimballer un support spécial, le Macbook est suffisamment lourd et épais comme ça ce me semble.

Si Apple n'est pas foutu de vendre une machine capable de fonctionner sans support spécial vendu séparément, c'est qu'ils méritent une class-action, désolé.


----------



## tombom (15 Septembre 2010)

posé a plat sur une table en bois ca passe... en revanche, sur une couette ou un drap, plus du tout... car, le relief de la couette bouche la sorti, l'aeration... la solution toute simple, c'est de prendre un support quand tu l'utilises sur ces type de revetement, ou sur tes genoux.
et ce support, ca peut tout simplement etre une BD, qui permet de laisser respirer le MB.
(et ca c'est pas valable que pour les mac hein... les pc aussi sont dans le lot...)


----------



## Liam128 (15 Septembre 2010)

Oh j'ai pas dit le contraire... pourquoi tu crois que j'ai abandonné les PC portables ? 

Bon pas que pour ça... et oui, c'est vrai, j'évite la couette, mais régulièrement à même le matelas, ça je me prive pas, la surface est suffisamment plane. C'est clair qu'il faut pas boucher les sorties d'aération (d'ailleurs sinon on risque bien plus qu'un décollement de sortie de caoutchouc), et ça je fais très attention, mais j'estime que c'est pas au support de mon Macbook de servir de dissipateur, par contre.


----------



## Scalounet (15 Septembre 2010)

bon, on ne va peut-être pas disserter éternellement sur la façon dont on doit se servir d'un Mac ou d'un pc, tu as eu réponse a ta question puisque tu n'est pas le seul a avoir ce problème ! 

le problème existe, il est lié a quelque chose qui ressemble a un défaut de conception combiné a une surchauffe, Apple visiblement connait le problème, donc tu n'as plus qu'a l'amener dans un centre et ensuite a (éventuellement) changer légèrement ta façon de l'utiliser.


----------



## Liam128 (16 Septembre 2010)

Question à ceux qui l'ont déjà renvoyé pour ce problème : vous l'avez récupéré sous combien de temps ?


----------



## RomainMo (25 Septembre 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème. Initialement Apple rechignait à le prendre en charge et feintaient de ne pas connaître le problème.

J'ai rappelé le lendemain en leur faisant comprendre qu'au prix de la bête on peut attendre un service digne de ce nom. L'interlocuteur m'a dit qu'ils connaissaient le problème et qu'ils allaient le prendre en charge.

J'vais donc y aller cette semaine!


----------



## marcou01 (29 Septembre 2010)

Je suis allé à l'Apple Store Lundi. 

J'avais appeler Apple avant pour leur expliquer mon problème et ils avaient finit par me donner un numéro de dossier d'extension de garantie car ce pb n'est pas pris en charge.

Une fois arrivé devant le génius (rdv 13h, passé à 13h50), il a directement proposer le changement du bottom case sans que je lui donne le fameux numéro de dossier etc..
Donc apparemment ils prennent en charge directement le problème mais faut dire que mon bottom case est décollé sur tout le tour (c'est le centre de service auquel je l'avais mené qui l'avait tout décollé, pensant le réparer). 
Par contre ils n'avaient pas la pièce en stock donc j'attend leur coup de fil pour retourner le faire réparer !

J'espère bientôt arriver au bout de toutes ces péripéties !


----------



## Liam128 (2 Octobre 2010)

Perso j'y suis allé lundi dernier, dans un centre agréé.
Le type a pas paru très surpris de voir l'engin. En fait d'après lui j'étais déjà le 3ème. Tous ce mois ci (Septembre - lundi dernier on était encore en septembre).
Il m'a aussi dit qu'il avait pensé, au premier, que ça passerait pas en garantie, mais que bizarrement Apple avait accepté de prendre en garantie sans broncher. Et le deuxième pareil, passé en garantie sans soucis. Bref sous-entendu: "Apple a pas encore bien communiqué mais reconnait le problème". 

Résultat: Macbook blanc pris par l'Applecenter lundi soir, coup de téléphone jeudi en début d'aprem pour m'annoncer que mon Macbook était réparé. Bien entendu pris en charge en garantie.

Je m'attends cependant à ce que le problème se manifeste à nouveau à plusieurs occasions dans la vie de ma bécane. Les mêmes causes produiront les mêmes effets : quelle idée de mettre une matière qui se déforme sous l'effet de la chaleur juste sous une grosse source de chaleur...


----------



## Cecile M (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que vous, le fond se gondole en plusieurs endroits et la machine n'a même pas un an...

Je l'ai amené au centre Mac de chez moi (Martinique) et on m'a répondu qu'Apple ne prenait pas cette réparation sous garantie.....maintenant que j'ai lu vos témoignages, je vais retourner à la charge.


----------



## tombom (22 Octobre 2010)

appel Apple, explique leur le soucis. ils vont ouvrir un dossier et te donner le nom de APR le plus proche de chez toi. tu t'y pointeras avec le numero du dossier et eux, ne brocheront pas


----------



## Cecile M (22 Octobre 2010)

Merci du conseil


----------



## ggeb (23 Octobre 2010)

J'apporte mon commentaire aussi,

Grâce à Scalounet qui m'a indiqué ce topic,

J'ai eu un soucis de gonflement du dessous, puis il s'est déclipsé il y a une dizaine de jours.

Après avoir posté ici (suite à un problème de fissure du top) je l'ai apporté dans un centre agrée, YouCast et je viens de le récupérer. La personne qui s'est occupée de mon MB n'avait apparemment jamais vu ce soucis, mais Apple a bien fourni la pièce dans le cadre de la garantie.. (107,50 eur HT le boud'plastic  )

Bon courage vous tous.


----------



## kartouche (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai le même soucis, et le mien ne fait pas que sourire, il s'est décroché la machoire :











Bien entendu il n'est plus sous garantie et j'imagine qu'apple va vouloir me prendre une fortune pour une "petite" réparation comme ça ... une autre solution ?

Merci


----------



## tombom (28 Décembre 2010)

Appelle quand même Apple... Ça devrait être pris en charge même hors garantie. Ce n'est pas normal, et correspond a un défaut de fabrication...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2010)

Cela fait sourire (on dirait les "montres molles" des tableaux de Salvador Dali). Et en même temps, c'est bien rageant pour les propriétaires des ordis. La lenteur d'Apple à reconnaître les problèmes ne doit tout de même pas être jugée avec trop de sévérité : entre ceux qui renversent du coca sur leur clavier et cherchent ensuite à mettre en avant un défaut de fabrication, et ceux dont les écrans d'iPhone "explosent" soit-disant, il y a de quoi devenir prudent... Raison de plus pour que les clients honnêtes fassent connaître leurs problèmes, comme ils le font ici. Et ne se découragent pas si on leur oppose d'abord une fin de non-recevoir.

S'agit-il d'un défaut de conception ? La difficulté est qu'Apple ne fabrique pas ses machines dans ses propres usines mais, comme chacun le sait, s'appuie sur un assez grand nombre de sous-traitants. Il suffit que le contrôle qualité se soit un peu assoupi quelque part dans une usine de Chine ou d'ailleurs, que la formule de la colle utilisée pour le revêtement inférieur ait varié de manière imperceptible, que de nouvelles machines pas encore parfaitement paramétrées aient été mises en place sur une chaîne de production, et cela peut suffire à expliquer des imperfections sur plusieurs milliers de modèles. 

On peut tout de même mettre en cause le principe même de la coque en polycarbonate. Ceux qui expliquent le passage à l'aluminium sur la gamme des MBP par des raisons cosmétiques passent à côté de l'essentiel : la stabilité de l'aluminium, ses qualités de dissipation thermique, le fait que son usinage soit parfaitement maîtrisable et maîtrisé (et pas besoin de moule bon à jeter à chaque changement de design), lui confèrent un avantage comparatif décisif. Je me demande si le matériau utilisé pour les MB a vraiment de l'avenir dans la gamme Apple.


----------



## Reiki (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, je viens à peine de constater se problème sur mon Macbook en plus de mon petit point clair sur l'écran.
Je fais donc partie du club des malchanceux :rateau: 
il manque plus que les fissures du plastique et j'ai la total :/ .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2010)

Tiens, je vais peut-être devoir nuancer mes propos nuancés vis-à-vis d'Apple.... :mouais:

Une chose est certaine : plus il y aura de bruit autour de ce problème, plus Apple sera contrainte de réagir.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Tiens, je vais peut-être devoir nuancer mes propos nuancés vis-à-vis d'Apple.... :mouais:
> 
> Une chose est certaine : plus il y aura de bruit autour de ce problème, plus Apple sera contrainte de réagir.



Bon je me répète mais bon, depuis le MB de 2006 il y a des problèmes de fissure, la question n'est même pu la prise en charge ou la reconnaissance du défaut de fabrication (qui est aussi inadmissible et indéfendable), mais plutôt comment cela est possible qu'il existe encore des problèmes comme ceci ????

Même si moi ca m'a fait sourire au début, j'ai déjà les fissures, le jours ou j'ai ca ... 

Moi j'ai macbook unibody et je suis pas soumis à APPLE, autant dire que le jours ou j'ai ce problème en plus, je vous déconseille d'aller à l'APPLE store en même temps que moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Bon je me répète mais bon, depuis le MB de 2006 il y a des problèmes de fissure, la question n'est même pu la prise en charge ou la reconnaissance du défaut de fabrication (qui est aussi inadmissible et indéfendable), mais plutôt comment cela est possible qu'il existe encore des problèmes comme ceci ????
> 
> Même si moi ca m'a fait sourire au début, j'ai déjà les fissures, le jours ou j'ai ca ...
> 
> Moi j'ai macbook unibody et je suis pas soumis à APPLE, autant dire que le jours ou j'ai ce problème en plus, je vous déconseille d'aller à l'APPLE store en même temps que moi.



D'accord avec toi, il y a de quoi être furieux devant la conjonction de certains défauts sur une même machine. À condition de reconnaître que ces problèmes ne sont pas une exclusivité Apple  et qu'on en voit aussi sur du matériel haut de gamme d'autres fabricants. Je me souviens d'avoir cité le cas des HP Envy en magnésium dont la peinture métallisée s'écaillait ; et les problèmes de fissures sont d'une grande banalité (j'ai connu les deux types de problèmes sur un Toshiba à 2000  qui avait moins de deux ans). Dire cela, ce n'est pas être soumis à Apple, mais simplement être réaliste. Et cela n'implique pas que l'on renonce à défendre très vigoureusement ses droits. Mais, à ma connaissance, personne n'est allé dans ce sens sur le présent fil, dont le ton n'était guère "je suis un fanboy et je pardonne tout à Apple".

Par contre, j'aimerais bien être là le jour où tu piqueras une colère dans un Apple Store. Je ne doute pas que cela mérite le voyage !


----------



## necties (4 Mars 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> aucunement !!
> 
> je vais mettre une photo !
> 
> ...


Bonjour, j'ai le même problème, as tu obtenu une solution ? Et si oui, laquelle  ?
Le miens n'est plus sous garantie depuis deux mois, quelqu'un sait il combien cette réparation coute ?


----------



## tombom (4 Mars 2011)

tu dois avoir une extension de garantie pour ce genre de probleme. passe un coup de fils a apple, ou va dans un apple store... ca devrait se regler normalement rapidement et sans frais pour toi


----------



## pirouet (4 Mars 2011)

Le titre est énorme 
En voyant les photos... incroyable


----------



## TheNut (5 Mars 2011)

mes petites mésaventures :
j'ai mon macbook depuis tout juste un peu plsu d'1an donc plus sous garantie.
J'ai déjà remarqué une grosse fissure au niveau du port ethernet il y a quelques mois (la fissure est plutot importante, elles s'étend jusqu'à la touche escape de mon clavier), ce qui m'avait étonnée c'est que je me souvient pas l'avoir cogné ou autre...

Avant-hier soir je trainait dans mon lit avec mon macbook et u moment ou je l'ai éteint j'ai remarqué une grosse boursouflure au niveau de la coque inférieur, dans la nuit elle c'est décollée !
j'étais totalement verte !
je me suis demandé si il n'y avait pas une pièce qui fonctionne et chauffe anormalement !
maintenant ca me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas la seule!

pour les personnes qui ont eu le même problème comment ce sont passées les réparations?


----------



## defunes43 (9 Mars 2011)

Même soucis 
J'ai appelé Apple, qui m'a dit que  normalement, il y avait une extension de garantie, et sans raler en plus.
Je vais la semaine prochaine en centre de service, je vous dirait mieux.


----------



## Scalounet (21 Mars 2011)

J'ai apporté mon MB dans un centre a coté de chez moi, ça y est, il est comme neuf, mais ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est qu'ils n'avaient jamais vu ce problème ni même entendu parler ! 

De même pour la carrosserie (le problème de fissure au niveau de la charnière), eh ben, ça y est aussi, je me retrouve avec un MB tout neuf ! 

Bon point quand même pour ce centre, le tout a été réalisé en 4 jours !!!!!


----------



## defunes43 (29 Mars 2011)

J'ai amené mon Macbook chez mon APR, pris en garantie 1 an et 6 mois après achat, sans AppleCare. Donc bien content sur ce coup la.
17 jours d'immobilisation par contre...


----------



## Lilzz (18 Mai 2011)

Comme vous tous j'ai ce souci.. La différence de mon côté est que je REVIENS d'un mac store et que c'est eux qui m'ont rendu mon engin décollé, et malgré leur faute ils ne veulent même pas prendre en charge.. A l'Apple Store on m'a dit combien ça couterait mais on m'a pas parlé d'extension de garantie. J'aimerai contacter Apple directement, mais quel numéro vous utilisez ? Je ne vois que le 0805 540 003 sur le site internet, mais il est précisé que c'est réservé à ceux qui ont acheté le produit depuis moins de 90 jours. (le mien est de décembre 2009)


----------



## ananda_dreamer (24 Mai 2011)

Je fais également parti de ce club de malchanceux...
Mon MB n'est plus du tout sous garanti... je vais essayer d'aller bientôt dans un centre agréé pour voir ce qu'il me propose...
Sinon quelqu'un a le tarif du changement?
Ce qui m'embête c'est également l'immobilisation de mon MB...


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2011)

Mais c'est quoi cette m*rd*! Franchement, je ne pensais pas que la conception était celle-là (couche de plastique molle collée sur une plaque metallique), franchement c'est très moyen.
Je pensais que c'était comme le MBP mais en plastique (dur).


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2011)

enfin un programme officiel de réparation : http://www.apple.com/support/macbook-bottomcase/ ! vous pouvez même commander le dessous gratos ! (vous ne pourrez faire qu'une fois la demande)


----------



## antho13200 (31 Mai 2011)

justement, pour le commander gratos, chez moi ca ne fonctionne pas, lorsque je met le num de serie, le site me met que le serial number indiqué ne fait pas partie du programme de remplacement, alors que si....
quelqu'un d'autre dans le meme cas?


----------



## just1 (31 Mai 2011)

Moi ca a fonctionné. Je l'ai fait hier un peu après minuit

De quand est ton MacBook antho13200? C'est bien un MacBook blanc?

Mon MacBook blanc est de février 2010, j'ai rentré le numéro de série et cela a fonctionné.

J'ai bien reçu un mail d'AppleCare me disant qu'ils préparaient les pièces de rechange et qu'ils me l'envoyaient.

Et dans le suivi de réparation, mon kit de remplacement est déjà en attente d'envoi.

Dès que je l'ai reçu, je posterais ici quelques photos du kit!


----------



## antho13200 (31 Mai 2011)

Le mien est bien un macbook blanc, de avril 2010.... j'ai réessayé une dizaine de fois de rentrer le numero de serie, a chaque fois meme reponse... j'ai appelé apple, ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait peut etre attendre quelques jours pour qu'ils rentrent tous les numeros de serie compatibles....


----------



## just1 (31 Mai 2011)

Re antho13200,

Si on regarde dans le programme de remplacement pour ce problème ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook-bottomcase/

on lit : " MacBooks shipped between October 2009 and April 2011 may experience this issue."

Donc le tien devrait normalement être bien concerné!

Combien de caractères comporte ton numéro de série?
Où as tu regardé pour le trouver? Sur le dessous de ton macbook? Ou dans le menu pomme > à propose de ce mac?


----------



## antho13200 (31 Mai 2011)

dans le menu pomme, mais celui de dessous est le meme....


----------



## just1 (31 Mai 2011)

Ok!

C'est bizarre...
Tu l'as acheté neuf? ou d'occasion?

Combien de caractère comporte ton numéro de série?
*
Edit 16h35 :*

Je viens de retourner consulter le programme de remplacement de ce bas de caisse de MacBook et voici ce qu'il est dit : "We are unable to process your request due to system maintenance.  Please  try again in a few minutes.  We apologize for any inconvenience."

Ils sont en train de faire une maintenance du programme!
C'est peut être une bonne nouvelle pour toi antho!


----------



## antho13200 (31 Mai 2011)

re,
j'ai encore essayé ce soir, rebelotte.... 
en ce qui concerne la maintenance, ca me l'a fait 2 ou 3 fois, mais rien de plus ensuite, toujours pareil...
mon numero de serie comporte 11 caracteres...
Je suis un peu dégouté pq le centre de service agrée le plus poriche de chez moi est a 60 bornes, et que pour changer le bottom case ils doivent le garder une semaine (!)


----------



## antho13200 (1 Juin 2011)

C'est bon! ce matin ils ont traduit la page d'accueil du service de remplacement et ca a fonctionné,  ouf!
merci just1


----------



## just1 (1 Juin 2011)

Cool!
Tant mieux pour toi antho!

L'envoi va peut être être un peu plus long que prévu, depuis le 30 mai le statut de mon envoi des pièces de remplacement est resté identique :

Step 2 - Service
Processing Replacement (30-May-2011)

Dès que j'ai des news, je les posterais ici.


----------



## antho13200 (1 Juin 2011)

bizarrement moi c'est deja chez UPS, normalement 48h a la maison ....


----------



## just1 (1 Juin 2011)

Tu vois, comme quoi....

Pour finir, ca aurait été long pour toi avant de pouvoir demander l'envoi des pièces de rechange, mais pour finir, c'est plus rapide pour l'envoi  

Moi c'est toujours en attente!

antho, dans ton suivi de remplacement, tu avais quoi comme intitulé concernant l'étape 2?
Moi j'ai : "Traitement du remplacement en cours"


----------



## antho13200 (1 Juin 2011)

la pages est en anglais , mais c'était a peu pres cela il me semble, 
maintenant c'est ecrit "part return pending" et j'ai recu un mail de apple care avec un numero de tracking UPS


----------



## just1 (2 Juin 2011)

Je donne des news!

J'ai bien aussi reçu le mail d'Apple me disant que le colis était expédié via UPS avec le numéro de tracking!
Je devrais l'avoir lundi ou mardi!

Par contre, il faut renvoyer l'ancien capot du dessous ou pas?


----------



## antho13200 (3 Juin 2011)

recu et installé... EASY
Oui il faut renvoyer l'ancien, en rappelant UPS apres.

Par contre exactement le meme bottom case, donc j'ai un peu peur sur la duree...


----------



## cmonta (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai également reçu le colis ce jour. Changement fait en 10 minutes. Effectivement ils demandent de retourner l'ancien capot, il va falloir appeler UPS pour convenir d'un rdv. Je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt pour eux de demander ce retour, déjà pour le coût, et je ne vois pas bien ce qu'ils peuvent en faire.


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2011)

s'assurer que ta machine était réellement concerné par exemple


----------



## cmonta (3 Juin 2011)

Déjà ils vérifient que ton modèle fait bien parti de la série concernée.
Ensuite, à posteriori, ça n'a plus une grande utilité. S'ils trouvent qu'il n'est pas assez abimé je ne pense pas qu'ils te le retournent et te demandent de leur renvoyer le neuf.


----------



## iceteax (8 Juin 2011)

moi je les jeter a la poubelle avant hier... je savait pas qu'il fallait le renvoyer ...


----------



## just1 (8 Juin 2011)

Également bien reçu et installé rapidement!
Juste 2 petites vis (du coté du ventilo) qui sont assez dures à visser...

@iceteax, je ne crois pas que ce soit très grave si tu ne renvois pas... De toute façon, lors de la demande de réparation, Apple n'a demandé aucune caution donc ca devrait aller pour toi!


----------



## iceteax (9 Juin 2011)

just1 a dit:


> Également bien reçu et installé rapidement!
> Juste 2 petites vis (du coté du ventilo) qui sont assez dures à visser...
> 
> @iceteax, je ne crois pas que ce soit très grave si tu ne renvois pas... De toute façon, lors de la demande de réparation, Apple n'a demandé aucune caution donc ca devrait aller pour toi!




espérons, jai un deuxieme mac, un MB pro 2011 du coup javais prie les devant en démontant, puis ce mardi j'ai été a la déchèterie alors du coup Hop...


----------



## Jean-F. (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème qui débute avec mon macbook (nouveau de 10 mois). Le caoutchou sous mon mac est entrain de décoller et, en ce moment, j'ai une espère de grosse excroissance sous mon portable.

Comme j'ai pas été en contact avec des radiations ou des produits dangereux, je suppose que c'est ce même problème qui débute.

Je voulais simplement savoir... Est-il nécessaire d'aller prendre un rendez-vous avant de passer au Apple Store avec le portable? Ou, alors, est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un problème qui est réglable assez rapidement pour que j'accroche un préposé à la vente et que je lui parle du problème?


----------



## tevaraearae (11 Juin 2011)

Alors c'est simple tu fais une petite recherche Google et tu tomberas sur un lien sur l'assistance Apple concernant le caoutchouc qui se barre. Cette réparation est prise en charge par Apple, après soit tu le renvoie à Apple ou à un réparateur agréé, soit tu commandes via Apple assistance le kit de réparation et tu le fais toi, dépends juste de ton niveau de bricolage! 

Have fun


----------



## Lilzz (16 Juin 2011)

MERCI mille fois pour le lien d'Apple !! Ca fait maintenant près de 2 mois que je me bats pour obtenir la réparation à leur charge. Je viens de rappeler mon AppleStore pour la troisième fois et en effet leur discours a changé... Je n'ai pas à payer un centime alors qu'ils me demandaient encore 120 euros il y a deux semaines. Steve Jobs remonte dans mon estime, mais un peu lent à la détente quand même.


----------



## iceteax (19 Juin 2011)

bon beh moi ca fait 14 jours que je l'es recu.. et pour le moment pas de rapel d'aple.. tend mieux .. je croie que ca sert a rien de le renvoyer.

yen a dans mon cas qui ne l'ont pas renvoyer ?


----------



## Quorra (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon macbook étant également concerné, j'ai fait la commande du boitier inférieur sur le site d'Apple. Seulement le livreur d'UPS n'a pas été fichu de trouver mon adresse et mon colis aurait été renvoyé par UPS à l'expéditeur.
Donc ce que j'aimerai savoir c'est comment contacter Apple pour qu'il me renvoie le boitier, dois-je les appeler ou n'existe t-il pas une sorte de formulaire en ligne ce qui serait plus simple pour moi.

Merci.


----------



## Quorra (23 Juin 2011)

Bon ben après avoir appelé Apple et être passé par plusieurs services, le type au téléphone m'a dit qu'il n'était pas sûr de pouvoir me renvoyer le boitier une seconde fois. 
Je crois que je vais devoir me rabattre sur de la colle ou laisser le dessous de mon macbook tel quel...


----------



## kaos (25 Juin 2011)

J'avais jamais vu un truc comme ça , je suis déçu , j'avais eu un probléme de coque sur mon Blackbook coreduo , "fissures niveau topcase".

J'aurais espéré qu'Apple aurait tiré des leçons de ces problèmes de coques.
Les photos en page 1 sont super impressionnantes.


----------



## Quorra (28 Juin 2011)

Je me demandais, mon macbook étant toujours sous garantie, et n'ayant malheureusement ni Apple Store ni Centre de Services Agrée dans le coin, si en le ramenant à la fnac, lieu ou je l'ai acheté, ils seraient en mesure de faire quelque chose pour ce problème de boitier? 
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Quorra (1 Juillet 2011)

C'est super de voir que les gens se précipitent pour me répondre...
Sympa.


----------



## edd72 (1 Juillet 2011)

Qu'est-ce qu'on y peut nous si tu n'es pas capable de regarder le suivi UPS et de faire le nécessaire en temps voulu (genre te déplacer à l'entrepot) si le livreur a indiqué "adresse non trouvée". On ne travaille ni chez Apple, ni chez UPS.

TU VEUX QU'ON TE REPONDE QUOI???

Pour ta question sur la Fnac... Ben va les voir (enfin j'imagine que depuis 3 jours tu l'as fait au lieu de rester pendu à une attente de réponse ici).


----------



## Quorra (5 Juillet 2011)

Pas la peine d'être agressif, il me semble que je suis resté poli. Concernant mon problème c'est bon il est réglé.


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

Quorra a dit:


> C'est super de voir que les gens se précipitent pour me répondre...
> Sympa.



Une notion de la politesse toute personnelle... et dans l'ironie...


----------



## Vondutch (2 Novembre 2011)

Idem, même problème pour moi depuis hier sur un MB blanc de novembre 2009!!! Du coup commande en ligne à l'instant (je me fais livrer au taf pour être sûr de l'avoir !!!) en espérant que ça soit pas trop compliqué à monter...


----------



## kaos (2 Novembre 2011)

@Quorra
Pense a l apple care , tu as un an pour l'achater 249 euros pour 2 ans de garantie en plus !
histoire d'etre tranquille


----------



## Vondutch (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir le KIT apple ce jour, vraiment super rapide la livraison
Le kit contient un tournevis, les vis et bien entendu le dessous à changer ainsi qu'une notice de montage. A première vue cela n'a pas l'air compliqué à changer
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2011)

C'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple 

Aucun risque de te tromper. Il suffit juste d'être soigneux au niveau du serrage...


----------



## MaksOuw (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour / Bonsoir tout le monde

Je poste ici parce que j'ai le même problème, or j'ai déjà commandé la plaque via le formulaire d'Apple.

Seulement, le hic, c'est que le bonhomme d'UPS a pas été foutu de sonner a mon numéro pour me dire qu'il était là et qu'il avait un colis pour moi (leur raison "CODE D'ACCES REQUIS" alors que c'est une porte a clé) et donc il l'a ramené.

J'attendais au moins un avis de passage, mais comme les boites aux lettres sont derrière la porte, et bah rien du tout. J'ai reçu un papier aujourd'hui par la poste me disant qu'ils ne pouvaient pas acceder a mon immeuble, et donc qu'ils ont gardé le colis, qu'il faut que je passe chez eux chercher le colis, et que j'ai jusqu'au 16 Novembre avant qu'ils le renvoient à l'expéditeur.

Oui, vous avez bien lu : nous sommes le 16 NOVEMBRE et je viens de recevoir le papier me disant qu'ils renverront le colis le 16 NOVEMBRE. GG UPS, GG.

Maintenant, comment je fais moi ? Parce que j'ai essayé via le formulaire, mais pour Apple j'ai déjà reçu ma plaque et donc je n'ai pas a en redemander une...

Vous pensez qu'un APR peut me faire ça à la place ? Parce que j'en ai marre, ca fait 15 jours que j'attends cette foutu plaque et là j'apprends que je l'aurai pas...

Si ca peut aider (je pense pas mais bon) je suis sur Nantes, y'a 2 APR connus, c'est DXM et ICLG.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, je suis desespéré la >.<


----------



## potter (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !
Apparement depuis un an l'hécatombe est terminée, il semble que ce soit arrivé surtout au début de vie des macbook ?

Le mien est de décembre 2009, et la semaine dernière paf, une grosse cloque. Le lendemain une double cloque, et le surlendemain tout le côté qui se décolle aussi. Paf, d'un coup !

Je viens de commander la pièce, j'attends de la recevoir, en tout cas ça semble toujours d'actualité.


----------



## s00shi (12 Octobre 2012)

Macbook blanc fin 2009, j'ai fait changé le panneau arrière pour le même souci la semaine dernière à l'applestore.

Par contre je recois ce soir un kit 8Go de RAM crucial et il va me falloir démonter le panneau arrière, j'espère que ca va pas m'abimer le jointagepour démonter la plaque arrière...si qqun a des conseils je suis preneur.

Parceque bon, je me sens pas de demander a apple de monter un ram pas achetée chez eux, et encore moins de retourner une deuxième fois faire changer le panneau si j'abime le joint en le déclippant .


----------



## potter (12 Octobre 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> Macbook blanc fin 2009, j'ai fait changé le panneau arrière pour le même souci la semaine dernière à l'applestore.
> 
> Par contre je recois ce soir un kit 8Go de RAM crucial et il va me falloir démonter le panneau arrière, j'espère que ca va pas m'abimer le jointagepour démonter la plaque arrière...si qqun a des conseils je suis preneur.
> 
> Parceque bon, je me sens pas de demander a apple de monter un ram pas achetée chez eux, et encore moins de retourner une deuxième fois faire changer le panneau si j'abime le joint en le déclippant .


 Pas de risque si tu utilises un tournevis fin et adéquat. Dommage que tu ne l'aies pas fait toi-même le changemet, un tournevis est fourni. Par contre dis, je croyais que le macbook blanc fin 2009 était limité à 4GO de mémoire ? J'aimerais bien mettre 8GO, quelles barettes as tu utilisé ? Quel prix ? Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

potter a dit:


> Par contre dis, je croyais que le macbook blanc fin 2009 était limité à 4GO de mémoire ? J'aimerais bien mettre 8GO, quelles barettes as tu utilisé ? Quel prix ? Merci.


Bonjour,

 regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-blanc-and-mountain-lion-1201520.html


----------



## potter (12 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour ce lien, je viens de répondre sur le topic.


----------



## John Wayne (19 Juin 2013)

Un conseil prenez le service de livraison a domicile ça évite de se faire prendre son ordi pendant 1 semaine alors que l'opération prend 10min. Il suffit juste de faire attention et de souffler l'ordinateur avant de mettre la plaque neuve (impressionnant la quantité de poussière qui a pu s'infiltrer quand je l'ai démonter ). 
Par contre le tournevis qu'ils fournissent a pas tenu le choc de mon coté j'ai du finir avec le mien c'est le seul point négatif de l'opération ^^.


----------



## romanouche (18 Août 2013)

Pour info, j'ai le même problème et je suis tombée sur une page du site apple qui explique que ce problème est pris en charge (ils remboursent même les réparations qui auraient déjà été payées) même pour les MB non garanti s'il a été acheté dans les 4 ans.

J'ai fait une demande en ligne, je vais recevoir mon kit de réparation !


----------

